# How to find a home for newborn buck



## FrenchFarm (Jul 25, 2008)

Our ten-month old doe Asia just kidded a week early, and gave birth to a buck and a doe. She seems kind of overwhelmed at this point. We plan to find a new home for the little guy, and I was wondering how common it is to sell them this young, and if there is some kind of directory or website for finding farms that raise bucklings. Thank you. - Stephanie


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

When you say overwhelmed what do you mean?

first time mom's ...need to be taught how to be momma's and don't know that they must feed them..... until you teach her...sometimes you have to tie her so she will feed them... or her udder may be overly tight to where it hurts.. so she will need to be milked out... just a bit to relieve her...then she should allow the kids to nurse...
If she has milk for 2... I'd keep him on a bit more... to insure a healthy shot with colostrum....and will help with milk letdown...
if you are wanting to sell the buckling...then.. I would try to get him to take a bottle ..when he does... then I'd put a add in craigslist that you are selling a bottle baby..... or if mom does fine with the 2... let him stay on mom..... congrats on the new babies... :wink:


----------



## FrenchFarm (Jul 25, 2008)

Thank you for the good advice Pam. Asia is doing a little better, but certainly seems to favor the doe, who is bigger and was born first. We'll see how they do this weekend. - Stephanie


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Your very welcome.... :greengrin: 

I hope they do OK....just teach her ..she has 2 kiddo's.....make sure she isn't super tight in the udder...if she is ....milk her just a little to relieve that pressure.... then try the buckling on her... go out every couple of hours to insure she is feeding him..... she should catch on soon.... make sure... you feel his tummy when you go out to check.... he may be nursing when you aren't looking... :wink: good luck... :thumb:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

We had a young doe kid in February that had a selenium deficient buckling. We had to bring him in to warm him up, syringe feed him colostrum we got from her, give him selenium...and within 5 hours he was back with her, but he was weak and she wasn't interested in him - she always favored the doeling. I had to go out every 2 hours for the first couple of weeks to make sure she was nursing him. It was hard, and stressful - we had to restrain her so she wouldn't run away or kick at him. She finally accepted him, and he was just recently weaned.
Hopefully he is nursing when you aren't looking? We have month old twins I constantly see the buckling nurse..and when I say that I mean...he nurses ALL the time. I don't see the doeling nurse very often....but she's happy, energetic, bouncing around, so I've never really worried too much...but in the beginning I admit I was worried!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How is it going today? :hug:


----------



## Froggy (Feb 27, 2011)

I had a doe that kidded this year with buck/doe twins, and she was totally absorbed in the buckling and didn't care a thing about the doeling :roll: . But I kept making her spend time with the doeling, and eventually she bonded with the doeling too. (course, she always liked the boy a little better, but she took good care of her doeling) 

hope this helps,


Froggy


----------

